# Not putting on any weight :(



## Haimishify (Oct 8, 2012)

Hello

At 7(he will be 8 tomorrow) weeks old, my puppy Shaan is a meer 7.68 lbs. He isn't eating all 4 meals. He is only eating 2. You can feel his ribs (cant see them though) and you can also feel his spine a lot and his pelvis bone.The first time we visited the vet, he was at about 5 lbs(about a week and a half ago). Took him in to the vet today. Got some fecals and blood tests done and he found nothing. No nasty bugs, parasites or worms etc. No other signs of parvo. 
The vet said to get onto Hill's Science Diet. However, I am currently on Blue Buffalo puppy formula(the vet actually said that its a "bad brand" in his opinion and said that Science Diet is the best. Also the Prescription diet is great too. He tried to get me to purchase some, but I told him I'll wait to see how he does on BB. But of course, some vets are paid to promote a certain brand from what I heard. 
I am literally stuck. I switched from Nutro to BB and he has the runs cause of the switch. I also tried some kibble(Kirkland brand puppy kibble). He just isnt putting on weight and its really scaring me. And the decrease in appetite is also bugging me. He is playing just fine and is super clingy(my dad told me that when I leave to school, he will cry for a good 10 minutes, even if my parents try to play with him)
I forgot to mention I also mixed in some of that refrigerated puppy food which is pretty much raw. He eats a little and thats it. 
The little guy HATES lamb and beef and only seems to go for the chicken, and even then he wont eat. Even warmed food. 
He is drinking just fine and pees normally 

Anyone else have had a similar issue? Or do I just have a picky eater? Or could my vet have missed something? 
Any help to get him to eat/pick up weight?


----------



## Jenna&Me (Sep 27, 2012)

Haimish if I were you I would try another vet. Just in case and to rule out anything nasty. Maybe he is just picky but I'd rather err on the side of caution.

My vet recommended Science Diet too but Jenna doesn't each much of it.
I looked at the ingredients list today after reading alot of stuff here only to find I paid $135 Aussie dollars for a bag of corn. Not happy Jan.
I will never buy another bag.

Jenna is on the barf diet and doing well on it, she loves food though.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

You've had him tested for parasites? Rule out a medical condition like worms first. If he has worms, they are literally stealing nutrition from your pup.

Aside from that, you just need to find a food he will eat. I don't think he's being picky. I am sure he's quite hungry and would eat if he had access to a food that agreed with him. I'd keep looking, there are a lot of foods out there to try. I like to add some homemade chicken stock to my dog's kibble. Maybe that would help?


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

None of mine would eat 4 meals a day. They would eat 2 for sure and sometimes a 3rd. The pup may not be eating because he simply isn't hungry.

As far as weight gain, why do you say the pup isn't gaining weight? From what you wrote, he gained 2 1/2lbs over a week and a half. That is normal weight gain.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

That is normal for a German Shepherd puppy. 
Hans was exactly the same weight as your dog at that age. 

These dogs are not supposed to be great big monsters. Don't worry. He will eat when he's hungry, and I would find another vet. Science Diet is junk.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Cut down to two meals, add in some "snacks"... a dog simply can't process that much food at one time. Feeding your dog 8 cups (just throwing an exaggerated number out there) isn't going to do him any better than 3 cups, it just passes through. Adding homemade stock is a great idea; I did the same with my guy who was a very picky eater. And 2.5 lbs over the course of a week for a pup this young is normal weight gain. 

It sounds like you've tried a whole bunch of kibbles-- how long have you had him?? He's already very young, so I would definitely want to rule out any medical causes that wherever you got him from probably didn't. Also... if your vet pushes Science Diet that hard (they are paid to, you are correct), find a new vet... it's crap food. 

It doesn't sound like you're free-feeding, but make sure your parents don't either.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

He sounds normal to me. Some puppies will have a bigger growth spurt later on. I think 4 times a day seems like too many feedings. When mine was that age I would feed three times a day and even then he might not finish all of his food. At 6 months I pretty much switched to 2 times a day. 
I think as long as he is developing normally in everything else and not having any diarreah I would think that he would be ok. If he starts to lose weight then I would be concerned. If you are really concerned about it take him back to the vet and let them know your concerns.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Your puppy weight sounds normal. My dog at 9 weeks was about 9 lbs. She eats 3 meals throughout the day. Four sounds like a lot unless they are small portions. It's a good thing to grow slowly, better for their body. Your dog have up to 3 years to grow into full size. 

I wouldn't think he needs more weight based on how you described him. I can always feel my dog's spine and ribs and when she runs I can even see the ribs. This is preferable. If you can't feel them, your dog would need to lose weight. 

The refrigerator food that you're feeding, are they cut down to small pieces and raw? Raw as in not cooked and no sauce or other things added? 

One of my dogs would only eat till he's full and he'd stop. Some days he'd eat more and some days he eat little.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Science diet is garbage, unless you need a prescription diet.

How old was your pup when you got it? Most breeders don't tlet them go until at least 8 weeks, if they are healthy.

Try not to switch the food up too much, it can cause an upset tummy.

I'm not much help, my pup was a total pig when she was young.


----------

